# X10 Funk-Fernbedienung Softwareproblem



## maexle1894 (6. März 2006)

Guten Tag,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen die Media Center Fernbedienung von X10 gekauft. Sie hat die Typenbezeichnung OR23E.

Da keine Treiber-CD beilag und die Herstellerseite ebenfalls keinen angeboten hat, hat Windows-Update für mich einen gefunden (*respekt*).

Leider springt keine mir bekannte Software auf die Fernbedienung an. Frühere Fernbedienungen habe ich entweder mit WinLIRC oder seit neustem auch mit dem Programm "Girder" konfiguriert. Ich habe die Befürchtung, das es daran liegt, das es eine Funk-Fernbedienung und keine IR-Fernbedienung ist.

Erkannt wird der Receiver als :
	

		
			
		

		
	




Der Dienst (X10 Device Network Service) läuft...

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag bezüglich Software oder Fehlerdiagnose?


----------



## gromicx (9. Juli 2006)

Ich hab die gleiche Fernbedienung. Bei meiner war noch ein Zettel dabei mit diesem Link:

http://www.jovs.de/download/setup_x10_mce.exe

Wenn du die Datei ausgeführst hast, sollte alles funktionieren.


----------



## forsterm (9. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
um die Fernbedienung mit Girder benutzen zu können benötigst du das passende Plugin. (siehe Anhang)
So hat es zumindest bei mir funktioniert. 

mfg
forsterm


----------

